# Where do y’all buy your tires



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a 841 powermaster diesel, had a bit of a cluster $&@& with the slime to fix the flat, wasn’t the slime mind you, the air compressor I was using of my dads decided that day to got to farnhalla , so slime had to sit overnight till I got a compressor in the am from Hf

so where do my fellow ford enthusiasts order their tires ? I know they are 6-6.50 but need recommendations on where to get their best deal and quality.

thanks y’all
53f


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 534ord, 

You can get a replacement tire for your tractor at Tractor Supply Stores (TSC), or on the internet, ebay, Amazon, etc. Maybe even Walmart (although I've never tried them for a tractor tire). 

Tell us what your problem is that causes you to need a new tire. You can't screw up with slime. It stays liquid inside the tire. The only problem that I can recall with slime is it plugged the valve stem of my hunting jeep once many years ago. I pulled the Schrader valve out of the valve stem, and replaced it. I run slime in many of my (low speed) tires.


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello 534ord,
> 
> You can get a replacement tire for your tractor at Tractor Supply Stores (TSC), or on the internet, ebay, Amazon, etc. Maybe even Walmart (although I've never tried them for a tractor tire).
> 
> Tell us what your problem is that causes you to need a new tire. You can't screw up with slime. It stays liquid inside the tire. The only problem that I can recall with slime is it plugged the valve stem of my hunting jeep once many years ago. I pulled the Schrader valve out of the valve stem, and replaced it. I run slime in many of my (low speed) tires.


Well it seems to be leaking air from the rim area, I put the air to it the next day, and could feel it pushingthe air out from around in inside of the rim, I was thinking that the fact it’s an old tire sitting overnight in the slime because I couldn’t pump it up after application made it leak around the rim.

I put a ton of air in the next day while you can feel the tire has good inflation the bottom is still flat


----------



## sheenist (Apr 3, 2020)

Contact M E Miller Tire Co. -WWW.millertire.com in Wauseon, Ohio They are THE most knowledgeable tire people. They specialise in tractor tires, especially hard to find sizes.

Sheenist


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

534ord said:


> Well it seems to be leaking air from the rim area, I put the air to it the next day, and could feel it pushingthe air out from around in inside of the rim, I was thinking that the fact it’s an old tire sitting overnight in the slime because I couldn’t pump it up after application made it leak around the rim.
> 
> I put a ton of air in the next day while you can feel the tire has good inflation the bottom is still flat


That tire normally has a tube in it.... There is a slime for tubes...


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

A tire gauge is invaluable..just be sure you are using the correct one..air or air/fluid. If a bead leak it may seal itself, if dry rot it may be tube time. Slime will work at the tread area but not up the sidewalls. I have both radials and bias ply tires and looks can be deceiving... I've found bead leaks can sometimes be stopped by deflating the tire and spraying the bead/rim with WD40 will soften the rubber enough to better seat the tire.. I don't know if this is acceptable practice..but has worked for me. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 534ord (Oct 6, 2020)

BigT said:


> That tire normally has a tube in it.... There is a slime for tubes...


Yeah didn’t learn that about the slime for tubes till after I did it, oh well another lesson learned on my tractors lol


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

534ord said:


> Yeah didn’t learn that about the slime for tubes till after I did it, oh well another lesson learned on my tractors lol


I found the best tractor. tire prices at Miller Tire and Simple Tire. Miller will send you. a catalog of their complete tractor tire and tube offerings for you to choose from. They were the most helpful. Also, they have the. best prices on tubes from the 11 sites I checked and 1st to 3rd on tire pricing. Great shippiing on my order.


----------



## Don Shilling (Jan 30, 2021)

534ord said:


> I have a 841 powermaster diesel, had a bit of a cluster $&@& with the slime to fix the flat, wasn’t the slime mind you, the air compressor I was using of my dads decided that day to got to farnhalla , so slime had to sit overnight till I got a compressor in the am from Hf
> 
> so where do my fellow ford enthusiasts order their tires ? I know they are 6-6.50 but need recommendations on where to get their best deal and quality.
> 
> ...


Check this Ebay number 113607030988 I just received a pair and am well pleased with them. Also, they are made in Korea,,,, NOT China!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don Shilling said:


> Check this Ebay number 113607030988 I just received a pair and am well pleased with them. Also, they are made in Korea,,,, NOT China!


That number doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Don Shilling (Jan 30, 2021)

pogobill said:


> That number doesn't seem to work.


Try this link. (2 TIRES + 2 TUBES) 6.50-16 8 PLY KNK35 3-Rib Farm Tractor Tires W/Tube 6.50x16 711583449970 | eBay


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Tucker's Tires, Dyersburg, Tennessee. Has acres & acres of tractor tires.


----------

